# 66 GTO reverse lights



## Jman (Jan 31, 2011)

Any ideas why there would not be power going to reverse lights when vehicle in reverse? I have already checked the fuses.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

check your neutral safety switch in column or console shifter.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Possibilities are: no power to backup light switch, bad switch, open circuit to back up lamps (wiring) two burned out bulbs (it happens) or bad ground. I would start by seeing if you have power to the BU light sockets. If not, then go to the switch and check that.


----------



## Jman (Jan 31, 2011)

ok i have no power to bu lights so i will check switch


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

no power is fuse, corroded fuse contacts, switch broken or out of adjustment, or broken wire.


----------

